# K9 Sultan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Sultan*
Riverside County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 21, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Breed:* Belgian Malinois-German Shepherd mix

*Origin:* Slovakia

*Age:* 2

*Gender:* M

*Tour:* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 1/21/2015

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

K9 Sultan was shot and killed while attempting to apprehend an armed felon in the area of San Jacinto Street and Mayberry Avenue in Hemet.

Sultan had tracked the man underneath a house where he was shot. His handler immediately transported him to an animal hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The subject barricaded himself inside a home and remains at large.

K9 Sultan was a narcotics and tracking canine. He had served with the San Jacinto Police Department, which contracts police service from the Riverside County Sheriff's Department, for two years.










Condolences may be sent to:

Sheriff Stanley Sniff
Riverside County Sheriff's Department
4095 Lemon Street
Riverside, CA 92501

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1547-k9-sultan#ixzz3PYSXTGCo


----------

